# Wildcamping At Kinlochleven(7 Miles From Glencoe)scotland



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

if travelling further north of glencoe and need a safe stopover site,this is ideal.situated at foot of viaduct as you enter the village of kinlochleven on the south side of the loch.as you reach the foot of viaduct turn left(if you pass the old post office on your right you have missed it).there is no amenities but 2 minutes up the road you have public toilets at the ice factor(climbing wall facilities) they also have an outdoor water tap at rear of building which i am sure if asked they would allow you to use.in the village there is a co-op for shopping,3 watering holes and 3 nosebag area's. i asked in the office of kinlochleven community trust,who manage the parking area, if they had any objections to m/h using the parking spot and was told certainly not.it can only do local traders good.
it sits right on top of the river leven plus the area is full of gentle and tough walking/cycling routes.fishing in river is by permit but loch leven(sea water) is free.
a further 10 miles along road on north side of loch brings you back to the a82 for heading north or south on your travels.
enjoy
jim m


----------

